# cubicación



## sachi

Hola a todos!!!

¿Como puedo traducir la palabra "cubicación"? He buscado por todos lados, pero no he encontrado nada.... ¿me ayudan???


----------



## alberto magnani

1. To raise to the third power.(math)
2. To measure a volume.


----------



## sachi

Thanks for your help Alberto, I could use "to measure a volume", but I think the phrase I was looking for is "quantity surveying". After days of search I found it.


----------



## Legbreak

En el rubro se utiliza Callibration, como en Tank Callibration = Cubicacion de Tanque.  Quantity Surveying es un termino muy amplio.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

I was reading some construction related material by the engineer Ricardo Pizarro Iturrrieta and within the context of building in Chile, cubicar/cubicación seems to have the following characteristics: 

*Cubicar* en construcción es la acción de calcular,  sacar medidas que se extraen o se toman de los planos que pueden ser de  Arquitectura, Estructurales o de Instalaciones     Sanitarias (Agua Potable, Alcantarillado; Electricidad, Gas ) y  Especialidades (Calefacción, Aire Acondicionado, Tratamientos de Agua,  etc.). 

       Para cubicar en Arquitectura /Ingeniería (estructura) se requiere que ( leer y revisar):
    1.- Todo el legajo de planos, es decir planos de planta, elevaciones, detalles, etc.
    2.- Las Especificaciones Técnicas en este caso Arquitectura. (marcar las dudas al costado).
    3.- Ver referencia a Normas de construcción, Ordenanza General de Construcción.
    4.- Antecedentes de el Proveedor si dispone.
    5.- Visitar el terreno y la obra ( en caso que deba armar el presupuesto una vez lista las cubicaciones).
    6.- Un PC, o note book, lápices de colores y de mina, o destacadores, un escalímetro, un café. 
       7.- Programas para el computador Excel, Autocad, Ms Project, Presto. 
       Se deben leer todas las especificaciones técnicas y se debe hacer un  listado cronológicamente de acuerdo al Itemizado indicado en las  Especificaciones Técnicas.


----------



## alberto magnani

thank you, but I think Sachi is asking for 'cubicación' in English.
regards,


----------



## Vampiro

"Material take off", that's it.
_


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Vampiro said:


> "Material take off", that's it.
> _



I know we are looking for a translation, perhaps in a simple word or two, but I don't think there is any simple, short translation of the Chilensis meaning of cubicación.    It (cubicación) seems to be something on the order öf "*project requirements analysis, planning, and preparation*"  but it seems to be more than that.  The suggestion of "Material Take Off"  (a very uncommon expression in construction) is part of the creation of the Bill of Materials (BOM) but a BOM is only part of cubicación, there is more to it (cubicación, for most builders, seems to be broader, otherwise we would just say "lista de materiales" y chao).   Cubicación includes measures for determining site drainage, use of subcontractors, access to utilities, compliance with regulations (such as the Plan Regulador for the comuna) and other requirements beyond the scope of a BOM.


----------



## Vampiro

Vell Bruixot said:


> The suggestion of "Material Take Off" (a very uncommon expression in construction) is part of the creation of the Bill of Materials (BOM) but a BOM is only part of cubicación, there is more to it (cubicación, for most builders, seems to be broader, otherwise we would just say "lista de materiales" y chao).


Very uncommon?
It is the most used expresion in the biggest construction companies in Chile.
"Lista de materiales" is not the same thing for sure.
A "Lista de materiales is the result of a "cubicación" which implies calculus, measurements, revision of drawings, designs, etc.
_


----------



## Langosta

Vampiro said:


> Very uncommon?
> It is the most used expresion in the biggest construction companies in Chile.
> "Lista de materiales" is not the same thing for sure.
> A "Lista de materiales is the result of a "cubicación" which implies calculus, measurements, revision of drawings, designs, etc.
> _



Hola a todos

En apoyo a las palabras de Vampiro, he visto muchísimo la expresión "material take off" (MTO) en licitaciones petroleras para toda América Latina, en general en documentos escritos en inglés norteamericano.

Saludos,


----------



## Vampiro

Langosta said:


> En apoyo a las palabras de Vampiro, he visto muchísimo la expresión "material take off" (MTO) en licitaciones petroleras para toda América Latina, en general en documentos escritos en inglés norteamericano.


Y en minería, que no es poco decir en estos barrios.
_


----------

